# Logitech g810 water damaged - keys spamming.



## gabytzu339 (Apr 21, 2017)

So i managed to spill a water bottle on my desk, it didn't fall on the keyboard directly but somehow it managed to wet it a little. I just disconnected it fast and took a full hour to take keycaps off and clean within them. I only took off half of the caps, those water reached on. Anyway, under spacebar, unlike any other key, there is a space through which you can see that green "chip" (whatever these are called, PCB i guess) and i could see a drop of water there. I used dry towel to clean it and let the keyboard faced down for like 30minutes.

I really didn't think so little water could damage it but as i plugged it back in, after placing keycaps back, i realised there were several keys spamming themselves, first there only was "+", i plugged it off (time in which keys are not spamming) then back in and there were different keys spamming -"5tgx" group of words with a space after them. I did unplug it again then back in and the same keys were spamming. 

Right now, i took the keycaps off and placed keyboard faced down and i think i'm going to sleep. I really hope you guys can help me out here, i am pretty desperate.


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2017)

It may be dead/shorted out since you tried to power it up while it was still wet- I would suggest putting it into a bag of rice for a day or two to absorb the residual moisture and try it again afterwards.

If it doesn't work after that then toss it away and get a new one.


----------



## gabytzu339 (Apr 21, 2017)

Here is an image of the key press map. For what it is worth, after 2 mins the keys stop spamming themselves and the keyboard works expect for 7 or 8 keys.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 21, 2017)

Sucks that you tried to use it after getting water on it because that would've been a fix that time would've resolved.

 If this just happened I'd recommend you put the keyboard in a bag or container filled with rice or something that will remove the water from it and leave it for a few days. That's basically your best bet unless you have a time machine unfortunately. Just one of those situations that are bound to happen but suck nonetheless. Hopefully giving it time to dry out will fix the issue but you never now


----------



## gabytzu339 (Apr 21, 2017)

I am such a fool. I spilled coke several months ago, did the same thing cleaning-wise, and it worked after that. Not to mention that back then the amount of liquid i spilled seemed bigger. I really did not think for a second it would cause me any trouble now, i cannot believe it did break like that. My uncle is an electrician, maybe he can do something. God i am so pissed off. That happened at 11pm like i was not gonna do much after, watch tv series maybe, i could definitely let it dry but i did not think for a second it would damage it.


----------



## gabytzu339 (Apr 22, 2017)

Must say i got really discouraged by some replies here but i'll just assume i got lucky since you all left me thinking there is little chance i can use it again. I placed it into a box and put rice all over and after 8 hours or so i plugged it back in and it works like a charm. Thank you all for help, i appreciate it, i was really hopeless.

OFF TOPIC: What can i do about the metalic noise on the larger keycaps (space, enter, shift). Pressing space is getting really annoying. The sound is exactly that one outlined here - 



   . On the exact same side.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 22, 2017)

gabytzu339 said:


> Must say i got really discouraged by some replies here but i'll just assume i got lucky since you all left me thinking there is little chance i can use it again. I placed it into a box and put rice all over and after 8 hours or so i plugged it back in and it works like a charm. Thank you all for help, i appreciate it, i was really hopeless.
> 
> OFF TOPIC: What can i do about the metalic noise on the larger keycaps (space, enter, shift). Pressing space is getting really annoying. The sound is exactly that one outlined here -
> 
> ...




 See I knew it was worth a try. I'm glad it worked out for you bud





gabytzu339 said:


> What can i do about the metalic noise on the larger keycaps



nothing can be done afaik since its not a malfunction, but rather a result of stabilizers chosen for that KB by logitech.

https://community.logitech.com/s/feed/0D53100005F6SdnCAF


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

Lay it on a heater to let it dry and use rice to let the rice suck the humidity out of it. Worked for me a few times. The 3rd time the keyboard died for good.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 23, 2017)

Kanan said:


> Lay it on a heater to let it dry and use rice to let the rice suck the humidity out of it. Worked for me a few times. The 3rd time the keyboard died for good.





gabytzu339 said:


> *I placed it into a box and put rice all over* and after 8 hours or so i plugged it back in *and it works like a charm*. Thank you all for help,



he went that way. worked too


----------



## Kanan (Apr 23, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> he went that way. worked too


Oh shit, I should read more next time  glad it's fixed.


----------

